# Panguitch Lake Turkey



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Have any of you hunted this area in 2008? I had a fairly good hunt but noticed a decline in bird numbers in the area I hunted from previous years. Whether this is due to bird movement or a decline in population I do not know. I would be interested to hear your thoughts and comments.


----------

